# EQ, Test Prop Cycle



## JPGIZZLE (Sep 1, 2010)

I want to do a cycle of Eq with test prop, I want to run the eq at 600mg for 16 weeks! I did the 400mg of eq last year for 8 weeks. But I also want to run test prop but for how long 12 or all the way through the 16 weeks? Or should I front load the eq for a few weeks with out the test since it takes about 3 weeks to notice.
5'10
195 lbs
23


----------



## LAM (Sep 1, 2010)

why not just front load with the prop and run enanthate?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep. I always kickstart a long ester (enanth/cyp) with a short ester (prop).


----------



## JPGIZZLE (Sep 1, 2010)

Because I don't want to do a longer ester. Eq is long acting.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 1, 2010)

JPGIZZLE said:


> Because I don't want to do a longer ester. Eq is long acting.



I don't get it, you think you can't do two long esters at once?


----------



## JPGIZZLE (Sep 1, 2010)

The long esters defeat the purpose of using a short ester and I want less sides and prop gives you that.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 2, 2010)

JPGIZZLE said:


> I want to do a cycle of Eq with test prop, I want to run the eq at 600mg for 16 weeks! I did the 400mg of eq last year for 8 weeks. But I also want to run test prop but for how long 12 or all the way through the 16 weeks? Or should I front load the eq for a few weeks with out the test since it takes about 3 weeks to notice.
> 5'10
> 195 lbs
> 23


 I would run the Test E with EQ for the entire 16 weeks. What the reasoning being using Prop? Why not use a low dose of Tren instead? Side?


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2010)

JPGIZZLE said:


> The long esters defeat the purpose of using a short ester and I want less sides and prop gives you that.



really? sides are generally dose dependent and have nothing to do with the ester attached to the steroid...


----------



## XYZ (Sep 2, 2010)

JPGIZZLE said:


> The long esters defeat the purpose of using a short ester and I want less sides and prop gives you that.


 
Mg per mg prop is the strongest.  That being said I still don't understand what you're doing here.  Why not just run an oral for the first four weeks?


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2010)

Anabolic Steroid Esters by Bill Roberts


----------



## JPGIZZLE (Sep 2, 2010)

Why not? because orals are toxic as fuck and they should be avoided...I don't need orals, And Lam yes really do you ever read anything? tren cough, tren dick, are those not sides duh and tren is god awful for athletes your cardio is terrible I don't just do any drug that is why I am carefully choosing each drug for the desired effects...geez o man these forums are worthless.


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2010)

JPGIZZLE said:


> And Lam yes really do you ever read anything? tren cough, tren dick, are those not sides duh and tren is god awful for athletes



those are not sides of the active ingredient but how they are produced and/or administered.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 2, 2010)

JPGIZZLE said:


> Why not? because orals are toxic as fuck and they should be avoided...I don't need orals, And Lam yes really do you ever read anything? tren cough, tren dick, are those not sides duh and tren is god awful for athletes your cardio is terrible I don't just do any drug that is why I am carefully choosing each drug for the desired effects...geez o man these forums are worthless.


 

Dude...chill out, we're only trying to help you.

I didn't know that anavar was toxic.  Last time I checked it wasn't.  

If you don't like the answers provided here you can always do more research on your own without the forum and then make your own decision.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 2, 2010)

JPGIZZLE said:


> I want to do a cycle of Eq with test prop, I want to run the eq at 600mg for 16 weeks! I did the 400mg of eq last year for 8 weeks. But I also want to run test prop but for how long 12 or all the way through the 16 weeks? Or should I front load the eq for a few weeks with out the test since it takes about 3 weeks to notice.
> 5'10
> 195 lbs
> 23


 
Actually bro, for the most part you've gotten some pretty good advice here.  I'm not understanding your logic at all.  But hey, you're 23..you've been around..


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

attitudes like that are why i say run no gear until 25 yrs old. people are trying to help u out, if u already know then why the fuck u asking. respect brother, it will get u further. and u got great advice from CT and the rest of the guys. and they have been around. run watever u want you know it all. now u can blast me to.


----------



## JPGIZZLE (Sep 2, 2010)

Bro im an adult get real,I am just asking why is that bad? explain to me where there are problems with that?


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

JPGIZZLE said:


> Bro im an adult get real,I am just asking why is that bad? explain to me where there are problems with that?


 
 wat do u want to run for a cycle and wat mg of everthing?


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

JPGIZZLE said:


> Bro* im an adult* get real,I am just asking why is that bad? explain to me where there are problems with that?


 

Then act like it.  You come off like you know everything and because we're not giving you the answers you want you get hostile.  Do you want our help or not?  If you want help ask specific questions so we can answer them.  I already answered you in a previous post.

AGAIN, we're just trying to help you.


----------



## JPGIZZLE (Sep 3, 2010)

@ Unclem: I want to run test prop at undecided dose, maybe you could help there. I also want to run EQ600mg/ for a few reasons 1.That's what I can get at the moment and might not get another chance to try it again for lack of source. And those are the two that I choose, If you personally do not care for this stack fine, but what would be ideal for running those two in a cycle?


----------

